# leg biting....in tears



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Please someone help me...we were doing so good training with loose leash the last week. I just tried to take Jake out for a walk and he had two things in his mouth the entire time, either the leash or my legs. He ripped my pants, socks and skin. If he let go of me he bit and pulled the leash so we couldn't move. I am in tears as I try to type this. I LOST IT! Screamed, yelled jerked him around a few times on the leash....all the things you shouldn't do. I am at the end of my rope...I can't take much more...how long is this going to last?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Will he carry a ball or toy in his mouth? How much fetch, tug do you play with him? If he's teething of course tug is out of the picture, but chewing on a fresh raw knucklebone will help get his oral exercise.
I won't comment on how you reacted, you already know it wasn't right...
This will pass, just have patience of a saint!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well take a moment and "breathe" )

He sounds like a full of it puppy, ankle biting jaws, mouthy puppy. all pretty normal at this age. 

Does he like chasing toys? Did you see the flirtpole topic?? take a rope , tie a toy on the end , drag it around for him to chase/bite it ... does he have any doggie friends around his size?? get together, let him get worn out..

A TIRED puppy is a good puppy. up his exercise, up his play ,,biting bratty puppies are bored and looking for something to do, whether it's good or bad, it's something to do..

How long it will last? no one can tell you that,,sign up for a puppy obedience class, up his physical and mental exercise,,

Sometimes yelling and jerking him around will just ramp them up, and well it's non productive, but I understand your frustrated.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I am trying to teach him fetch,( I posted a thread today for help with fetch) and I can't find raw knuckle bones here...I have everyone everywhere looking....I give him other large raw bones....I assume he is teething at just under 4 months....
I am hysterical that I lost it.....I feel so bad that I can't stop crying.....


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Yes, I also made and use a flirt pole when he was 10 weeks old.....is it because he's about to be teething? I do my best to wear him out....he sleeps like a rock....should I use flirtpole, practice learning fetch BEFORE I attempt walking him? I am telling you I am hysterical. I got him at 9 weeks and I guess it has been building and he has been testing me....I didn't harm him, HOWEVER I am mad as **** I lost my cool...


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

He has been in obedience class since 10weeks....trainer suggested I take him to doggie day care (to help with biting and learning how to talk to other dogs).....but I have issues with that, now after what just happened maybe I shouldn't...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

don't feel guilty, I chipped both of my "canines" when Clover was a puppy(grinding my teeth when she was just be her border/golden self-high drive and energy). She was so "naughty"(not really) and I had an infant as well, so my patience was not even thin, it was never there. She turned into a great dog eventually.
They test us to make us stronger, just keep that in your mind!
I still think singleton pups are much harder to manage than ones that have others to get energy out on.
Get two cuz balls or whatever he likes and play two ball with him, it will teach him to fetch eventually.
Grocery stores sell soup bones, can you get those, they are usually the knuckle with meat.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I have a freezer full of soup bones and the like, how often can he have one? I read not too often, it upsets the stomach. He has nylabones etc...and I just bought a huge bag of jumbo 12" bully sticks but they make him vomit so I thought I'd wait another month or so to try those again. I am really trying Jane, it's tough!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

bump


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If the bones don't have much marrow, they should be fine to give daily. I just fridged them when the pup was no longer interested and gave again. I never let them stay out to dry, that would cause splintering and the bone gets harder when it dries. Kacie buries hers, and the dogs are still digging up who knows when bones, I toss them as soon as I see them!
I've never given bullysticks. I do feed raw, so the rec bones aren't important unless I really want to keep the dogs occupied or when Karlo was going thru his teething stage. I have the galileo nylabones and that worked at night when he settled(I use to hold it for him as he wound down) he wimpered alot at bedtime due to pain.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Just make sure it's NOT chicken.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Well gave Jake a bone and he's still on it, first time he's chewing this long, so must be preteething time...normally about 20 minutes and he's tired, tonight it's close to an hour and still going strong!. I thought teething started at 5 months??? He's almost 4 months (15 weeks)....


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

I found this website. Scroll down to the teething section. German Shepherd Puppy Primer, Part 2 from Von Stroman


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

well just read it, I think we are at the beginning of teething....


----------



## RubySlippers (Apr 19, 2007)

Good luck with the teething, it really does get better. Ruby was a little alligator. And yes there were many nights that I broke down in tears. I'm sorry you're so frustrated, but it does get better. As far as losing your temper, just try and remember no matter how much we THINK they understand, they arent truly plotting or putting a lot of thought into what they are doing, sometimes we get the most upset because we think they are being bratty to be spiteful. Just take a deep breathe and remind yourself that ultimately the pup WILL learn proper manners, this is temporary, and you have ALL THE TIME IN THE WORLD. I stress that last part cuz a lot of the time we stress ourselves out putting unfair or needless pressure on us. We tell our selves that another person's puppy never did this, our neighbors dog learned so much faster, Ceaser M doesnt seem to have this issue, my dad's dog never acted like this, etc...
Really everyone has thier own individual issues with each pup. Take your time. Take a deep breath and know that your patience and commitment will pay off in the long run. 

As I said, Ruby was an alligator! I would sit on the bed an cry some nights after she had terrorized the cats, chewed up an Ipod (nano's are made of precisely 4 large parts and 1 button by they way), and my ankle is bleeding... I would say to DH "what have I done?!" (even considering get a GS pup). Then she would lope over all ears and reindeer nose and look at me as if to say, "What now Joe?? I love you!!" and lick my foot. And then we'd do it all again the next day- LOL!

She is 3 now. She is gentle and loving, sassy, and strong willed, smart and yet a big goof. I tell her "silly donkey!" and give her a big hug. She is my best friend. She greets me at the door every day and I love her dearly. It's totally worth it...hang in there and love them for all you're worth


----------



## RubySlippers (Apr 19, 2007)

by the way- there was a giant blue gel toy that looked like a giant jack (like when you play jacks), it has little nubbies on it and I could stuff peanut butter in some of the ends. This would keep her busy and she loved squeezing and chewing it, it massaged her gums. You can find them at petsmart. But I advise supervising them! Ruby was a very powerful chewer and on strong teething days she could bite of pieces if she was determined. 

I also gave her ice cubes- she still loves them! She comes trotting over to wait by the freezer. Or if she hears a glass clink.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Go to the same line above that says home in it and look for the search tab. Search under puppies for biting and you will see MANY of us have been there and a few even lost it once and everyone felt terrible. You are not alone. It will get better. But its going to happen so you need to be the teacher here. Here are some thoughts. 

1. For about 3 weeks I had a toy in every pocket and when he started to bite I would offer a toy... you dont want to tug hard if they are teething but some gentle interaction is fine. If he wouldnt take that one I would try another, if he was too over the top to play, I would happily (happy no negatives... its not punishment... you both just need a minute) take him to his crate for a short break and a chew toy/crunchy cookie... and we would both take a few minutes to become more civil to each other. Then try again! Its going to happen so you might as well not get upset by it and the dog isnt being mean or spiteful... its a game to him, its how they learn. Its your job to help them to learn that biting hard isnt how you play with people. A loud fake (or not) scream or "OWWW" of pain (like another puppy would do) and turn your back will eventually start to tell him his game just went TOO FAR. So go find all the things you can substitute in his mouth and keep them on you for the next three weeks. Dont forget to also have some wonderful treats and when he is sitting next to you happily chewing on a bone or a leaf being an angel for 5 seconds, praise that GOOD behavior and give him an awesome treat!!! Its hard work for a few weeks but it will pass.

2. I couldnt find your other post about fetch. Get two toys that are alike and you can get a handle on like two riot sticks, two wubbas, two pieces of old rubber hose, Rune and I like the rubber cow milkers !! Set yourself up so you can throw the toy a few feet to your left and to your right. Throw the toy to your right a few feet and encourage him to go get it. When he reaches the toy and picks it up, turn away from him and start to run in the other direction, when he begins to catch and then pass you throw the second toy ahead of him in the direction he is headed, he will prob drop toy 1 to go for toy 2, pick up toy 1, when he gets toy 2 turn and run away the other direction, as he passes you throw the toy in your hand ahead of him in the direction you are going, he drops the toy in his mouth to go for the next toy, and repeat. This teaches you bring a toy back you get a toy... Start small and build up to longer throws and eventually you move less and less so the dog starts to bring the toy all the way back closer to you then you throw the next toy. The pup will have a grand time and burn energy. Google on two hose game and you may get a better set of instructions than I wrote. 

Good luck. Keep calm. Imagine him grown up. 

Our World Famous Udder Tugs : Dog Toys : Bestbullysticks : Helpingudders.com I like the 10 dollar reinforced Unleashed Udder


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Thank you for all the encouragement!


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

I am so, so, so glad I found this thread even if it's several months old. I'm going through the same thing that Renee' did. Hank is 4.5 months old and 46 pounds at last weigh-in. We walk every single day and January in Michigan is no fun, believe me. Over the last week he has been especially bad about grabbing the leash and biting my hands and coat and calves. I can only imagine how horrible it would be if it was summer and I wasn't wearing a heavy coat, long underwear under sweat pants on my legs, and gloves. I actually called my trainer today because I was so upset. Up until now, I've had modest success with putting Hank through obedience drills and treating (sit, down, stay) to get him to refocus when he starting biting at the leash and my coat, but today nothing worked and it was very icy out and I felt that the situation could become dangerous. It saved the day for me (and uplifted my heart) to read these posts and realize as frustrating and emotionally hurtful it is to have a pup biting your legs and leash on the walk that apparently it is normal and this too shall pass. If anyone reads this, could you state when your pup stopped this nonsense?


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Jake stopped this stuff after he went through teething...about 5.5 to 6 months....so hang on it's almost over. Give him bully sticks, raw bones, stuffed kongs to help with the chewing if he is interested. Jake became more of a chewer after he was finished teething..I also found that "trying" to exercise him BEFORE a walk helped. Do you have a flirt pole????


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I found that if he was a bit tired before we walked he nipped LESS but he still nipped.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

It depends on the pup. It can last another 1-2 months, my Max lost 5 teeth in one day! No wonder he was such a shark. Ice cubes work well when they get real bad, or any frozen toy.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I see that this thread is a bit old, but I want to add that teaching the dog to "drop it" or "no bite" has worked wonders for us. The minute I say No Bite to Jackson he instantly releases whatever he has. I never had the pants biting issue, but I did have the leash issue. I would tell him No Bite, and STOP, then start walking again when he acted normal. The second he started to bite, I would STOP, say NO BITE, and just keep repeating it. Seemed to work well for us!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Yes it is old but a member Hankgsd resurrected it......made me smile because I can remember the day I sat down in tears to make the post.


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

I was in tears today, too, Renee! 

Yes, we have a flirt pole which we call the "fishing pole." (You should have seen my 80-year-old father playing with him on Christmas.) He also loves his bully sticks and although they are expensive I feel they are worth every penny. He gets a stuffed kong with frozen peanut butter when he goes in his crate when I go to work. I usually play fetch with him in the backyard for a bit before our walks and that does seem to take the edge off. I will have to try the flirt pole as well. 

Hank is definitely teething. The vet said he has all of his adult teeth except for his canines; I didn't ask at the time because I was so surprised when she said that, but even if the adult teeth are there maybe he is still suffering from the pain of them coming in? He definitely has been very mouthy over the last week. The leash grabbing has been present for a while but it's been over the last week where it has gotten out of control.

Thanks again for all the help.
Marsha & Hank


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

He knows "no bite" and "loose it" (drop it) but unfortunately he is in a frenzy when he gets overexcited on the walks and chooses not to listen immediately. But we will continue trying!! I have much renewed hope after reading this thread.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Jake was so bad he would rip his cheap puppy leash and I would use duct tape to repair it. LOL I decided I wasn't going to replace leashes until he was past that stage. Now he has some nice leashes... Leave it and Drop didn't work for me during those times either. It will pass, working with Jake on a leash was so important to me that sometimes we'd go for a "walk " and barely go anywhere. Also try taking a toy with you to redirect him....It will pass. I tried speeding up and he would get more excited....I had bruises and marks on me...it was so hot but I would "suit" up in old jeans. Ah....those were the days....


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Here is another....
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/training-our-puppy-basic/136230-leg-nipping.html


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I think we have all been through those days. I know Dharma had me in tears on more than one occasion and my arms were so badly bruised I seriously worried people would think I was a junkie. Thank god it does pass. Patience. You definitely learn to have it during the landshark phase!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

It will get better, I promise. Hang in there. Don't feel guilty if you have to use the crate.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/training-our-puppy-basic/142037-ugh-ugh-ugh.html


----------



## Tara (Nov 25, 2010)

Show him who's boss , when he gets petted or rewarded he will appreciate it.

My girlfriend cannot control our GSD at all , the dog takes the complete hand out of her and bites her and the lead also when she is walking it, and begs for food and bites everything. BUT when I'm taking her a walk she just's walks beside me very quiet and when I'm in the house she is very obedient.


----------

